# Radar and Estimated



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Question: Why would both "Radar" and "Estimated" be checked on a speeding ticket?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

They both mean the same thing; pay it or appeal it.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

abergie said:


> Question: Why would both "Radar" and "Estimated" be checked on a speeding ticket?


Only one reason. Pure spite.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

First we estimate how fast you are driving and then we check it against the RADARs computations. Then we pick the highest one and cite you for it to stick it to you the mostest !!!!!


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

bbelichick said:


> Only one reason. Pure spite.


BAHAHAHA.....Coach, ever check ALL the boxes??


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

On the citation the trooper put me down going 48 in a 15 (the posted limit through the Allston tolls). I know I wasn't going 48, maybe 30. Sounds like I should appeal. 

On what basis can you appeal this type of ticket?

How does the trooper know the radar speed was my vehicle?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Appreciate the answers.

Meanwhile, the trooper cited me for going 48 in a 15 (the posted limit through the Allston tolls). I travel the Pike twice a day and am guessing I was going maybe 30 - Sounds like I should appeal.

I am wondering if the radar clocked another vehicle not mine, is that possible and if so how do you prove it?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

abergie said:


> Appreciate the answers.
> 
> Meanwhile, the trooper cited me for going 48 in a 15 (the posted limit through the Allston tolls). I travel the Pike twice a day and am guessing I was going maybe 30 - Sounds like I should appeal.
> 
> I am wondering if the radar clocked another vehicle not mine, is that possible and if so how do you prove it?


You can't prove it. Besides, you just admitted to traveling at double the speed limit.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Duff112 said:


> BAHAHAHA.....Coach, ever check ALL the boxes??


Why not? Get a guy on radar, start following him and clock him at excessive speed..the tricky part is getting the Lidar in there, but it's possible.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This has been answered so many times! Next time this question is asked don't answer it. Let them use the search feature.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

abergie said:


> Question: Why would both "Radar" and "Estimated" be checked on a speeding ticket?


We are estimating how much pain and suffering the V is going to cause you. Other than that, your question has been answered.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*abergie you are an IDIOT and GONE*


----------

